# Alternative Operating Systems



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I would like to look at alternative operating systems. Something other than a MS product.
Does any have any suggestions on which operating system that is worth exploring?
I notice that the internet has many operating systems available.
For example.
Ubuntu, 
Fedora,
Debian,
Slackware,
White Box,
FreeBSD,
Can any alernative operating Systems run microsoft software such as
visual basic or office. What are the possibilities of these alternative
operating systems.
Thank you,


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm biased but I'd say give Ubuntu a try!
The current version is 11.10 - some like the desktop version called Unity, but see what you think at this 'tour' http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
A guide to trying Ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
I prefer Ubuntu 10.04 which has a different look to it : http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/

Ubuntu 10.04 is LTS (long term support) i.e. updates etc for 3 yrs. Version numbering is simple for instance 10 = 2010 and 04 = April and the current version (11.10) is supported for 18 months.

Ubuntu is based on _buntu so you can have and try Xubuntu, Kubuntu and Lubuntu. All the same operating system , but different desktop environments.

Linux (of which Ubuntu is one) uses different software but some Windows progs can be run through an app called "Wine" - but try the native Linux apps first 'cos you'll be agreeably surprised.

Hope this helps?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Ubuntu or Fedora would be fine. As far as Office goes you can go with Open Office or Libre Office.

As far as VB goes that isn't going to run on Linux. You can take a look at Mono Project which is an implemenation of .Net for Inux.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I think that this might make good project uses of one of my older computers? 
So I will probably have problems using VB.net on an alternative operating system?

I am also looking at ways to placing a small operating syetem on a bootable USB drive so 
I could use it to trouble shoot hardware. Maybe I could make a bootable
USB drive with a hardware tool kit to trouble shoot computers? 
Any Ideals on that. 


I am just looking for some good computer projects for my older computers.
Any ideals would be considered.

Thank you,


----------



## Oily (Mar 13, 2006)

muckmail said:


> I am also looking at ways to placing a small operating syetem on a bootable USB drive so
> I could use it to trouble shoot hardware. Maybe I could make a bootable
> USB drive with a hardware tool kit to trouble shoot computers?
> Any Ideals on that.


Take a look at this -

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

SliTaz, 30mb here:http://www.slitaz.org/en/


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

muckmail said:


> I think that this might make good project uses of one of my older computers?


Several of the OS's you mentioned are Linux-based. You may have problems running them on older machines, unless you use older versions. Their hardware needs are just as great as any modern OS, and unless compiled on older i486 or i586 CPU's, the newer versions won't run at all.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Most of the older machines I have can run XP and it is still popular.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Visual Basic .NET is a Windows programming language. You won't be able to install and use the IDE on a Linux computer, and the programs you write won't run on them either. If that's your primary use, Linux isn't a good choice. Stick with Windows.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

So what do people use these non-windows Linux operating systems for?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If I had to guess, they probably use it for what most people use Windows for: web surfing.

If you're programming for Windows, it doesn't make any sense that you'd use any operating system other than Windows. 

Linux doesn't run Microsoft Office. It runs one of the alternative open source productivity suites like LibreOffice.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

So Visual Basic, MS office and most popular Engineering programs will not run on these
other operating systems? So the usage possablities are very limited??


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you have specialized applications, there would need to be Linux versions available. From what you've posted, only Windows would work for you.


----------



## Riverglen (Aug 29, 2006)

Since you apparently are just looking for a recreational project, and have at least one machine around to devote to it, I'd suggest grabbing a copy of Ubuntu. It's free, and the download will fit on a single CD-Rom. The resulting "live" CD can be run on any machine to get an idea of what it is all about. But since you have an extra machine to play with, you might as well install it. Once installed it will run much faster than it runs from the CD. 

Also you mentioned that you might want something that will run from a USB stick. There is a version of Ubuntu that is configured to run from a stick. That might fulfill your interest in having a portable OS that you could use for troubleshooting.


----------

